# Lenovo NE10032



## Morpheus (06.04.2021)

Коллеги, здравствуйте! 
Кто из Вас сталкивался и работал со свитчами, коммутаторами, маршрутизаторами от компании Lenovo, кто может мне помочь настроить данное оборудование, может найдется здесь этот добрый и отзывчивый человек?


----------



## Zayac (06.04.2021)

это какой то раритет


----------



## Morpheus (07.04.2021)

Zayac сказал(а):


> это какой то раритет


может команды по его настройки не менялись?
имеются таковы?


----------



## BSD (07.04.2021)

а в чем ваш вопрос?


----------



## Arxivarius (07.04.2021)

Lenovo ThinkSystem NE10032 RackSwitch Product Guide (withdrawn product)
					

The Lenovo ThinkSystem NE10032 RackSwitch that uses 100 Gb QSFP28 and 40 Gb QSFP+ Ethernet technology is specifically designed for the data center. It is ideal for today's big data, cloud, and enterprise workload solutions. It is an enterprise class Layer 2 and Layer 3 full featured switch that...



					lenovopress.com


----------



## Morpheus (07.04.2021)

BSD сказал(а):


> а в чем ваш вопрос?


вопрос в том, что не могу найти определенные команды для его настройки


----------



## BSD (07.04.2021)

Lenovo Network Application Guide for Lenovo Cloud Network Operating System 10.10


----------



## Morpheus (07.04.2021)

BSD сказал(а):


> а в чем ваш вопрос?


например: 
1. отключение всех не безопасных сервисов 
2. добавление усиленных требований к паролю 
3. восстановление конфигурации (копию сделал, как восстановить)
4. настройка port-security


----------



## Morpheus (07.04.2021)

BSD сказал(а):


> Lenovo Network Application Guide for Lenovo Cloud Network Operating System 10.10


вот и воюю с этим руководством))
плюс знание английского в уровне))


----------



## BSD (07.04.2021)

Morpheus сказал(а):


> 1. отключение всех не безопасных сервисов


например каких? 


Morpheus сказал(а):


> 2. добавление усиленных требований к паролю


стр 54 - не оно ?
Бэкап конфига, рестор как в цисках наверное - наоборот
`Switch# copy file config-10-6 sftp sftp://10.120.33.12/configs/10-6-config-backup.cfg`


----------



## Morpheus (07.04.2021)

BSD сказал(а):


> например каких?
> 
> стр 54 - не оно ?
> Бэкап конфига, рестор как в цисках наверное - наоборот
> `Switch# copy file config-10-6 sftp sftp://10.120.33.12/configs/10-6-config-backup.cfg`


спасибо, подошло)
что касается не безопасных сервисов, то тут такая история:
FTP, SSN, HTTP, HTTPS, AVLAN-HTTPS, UPD-relay, SNMP, AVLAN-HTTP-Proxy, RIP, RIPng, 
RMON: Ethernet statistic tables probes, 
RMON: History control table probes, 
RMON: Alarm table probes,
 AMAP, IS-IS, OSPF, OSPFv3, BGP


----------

